# Has Anyone Used Robinson Harness Before?



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

If they look the the one on the first page it's very gaudy. Go elsewhere. I've never heard of this company and once they have your check you have no recourse.


----------



## ThunderingHooves (Aug 10, 2013)

I agree that the one on the front page looks pretty gaudy. The one I was looking at getting doesn't look that bad. The quality doeesn't look that bad, so I was willing to chance it, but after they said they only accepted checks is where I really became leary. After thinking it over I decided I'm probably going to look at getting a harness from Amber Hill Side Harness. Either their prestige one or maybe their presidential harness. 

Thank you Churumbeque for your reply.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Are you looking for a driving harness, or a working harness? Leather, or biothane?


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

ThunderingHooves said:


> I agree that the one on the front page looks pretty gaudy. The one I was looking at getting doesn't look that bad. The quality doeesn't look that bad, so I was willing to chance it, but after they said they only accepted checks is where I really became leary. After thinking it over I decided I'm probably going to look at getting a harness from Amber Hill Side Harness. Either their prestige one or maybe their presidential harness.
> 
> Thank you Churumbeque for your reply.


This is going to sound really tacky....apologies in advance.....but I would not buy a harness from someone who cannot put a decent example of their harness, properly fitted, on the website!


----------



## ThunderingHooves (Aug 10, 2013)

I'm looking for a driving harness. Preferable leather, since I'm a weirdo and love to clean leather. I was really wanting to get one with buckle in traces, which they were able to put in for an additional $20. They use to advertise their harness on craigslist a while back and they had some better pitcures there and I also found post from about a year ago on here where somone was selling a couple sets of harnesses made by them and they looked pretty nice. Like I stated before I was willing to give them a shot.


----------



## ThunderingHooves (Aug 10, 2013)

Would just like to add that robinson harness emailed me back that they can do pay pal, but it is an additional 5%. After looking it up it's about 2.1% more than what paypal actually charges.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

ThunderingHooves said:


> I'm looking for a driving harness. Preferable leather, since I'm a weirdo and love to clean leather. I was really wanting to get one with buckle in traces, which they were able to put in for an additional $20. They use to advertise their harness on craigslist a while back and they had some better pitcures there and I also found post from about a year ago on here where somone was selling a couple sets of harnesses made by them and they looked pretty nice. Like I stated before I was willing to give them a shot.


I was talking about that Amber Hillside harness....the photo of the Appaloosa with the driving bridle made out of rope, and extra leather straps hanging all over.....if I were selling harness, I would show the entire harness, PROPERLY fitted on a horse.
It does not have to be hitched to anything, although doing so makes it easier to see the various parts....


----------



## ThunderingHooves (Aug 10, 2013)

I have bought a couple bridles through them in the past and I have found that their stuff runs large. The horse sized bridle could fit a draft. They may have ordered a size for their horse and turns out it ran large, for the appy. I'm not trying to say that it fits perfectly and you're right it does look gaudy and I agree, they could put some better pictures of the harnesses on a horse and properly fitted. 

I will also add that Amber Hill Side it being very helpful. I sent them the measurements and they said they can piece together the harness, since donkey fits a mini size B in some areas and a size A in others, so it does fit better. I also know the leather quality, since I have a couple of their bridles.

I'm not trying to say anyone is right or wrong here, as everyone is welcome to their own opinions.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Paypal doesn't release the funds to the vendor for about 6 weeks now in case the purchase goes to arbitration. Commercial vendors pay a higher rate.


----------

